# painful tick bites?



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

tick season is here, again. Pulled one tick off yesterday and another today after working in the orchard.

Strange thing is that both bites this year and one that I received last year were painful. I've been bitten by ticks a number of times previously and never noticed them until doing a check after returning home, which I think is pretty typical. These bites were painful enough to be noticed right away.

I'm pretty sure they were all by western black-legged ticks. 

anyone else feel pain from their tick bites?


----------



## RazrRebel (Apr 16, 2013)

My wife found one on my little girl two weeks ago while I was at work. She said she had a heck of a time getting it out. We had her at the hospital yesterday with a fever and aches. White blood count elevated too. She stayed last night and is staying tonight too. Her fever has went down. Have to wait on more bloodwork in the morning for the white blood count. The bloodwork to see if it has anything to do with the tick bite takes 3 to 4 days here. She'll be home before we find out anything for certain. She did have a rash on her head around the bite. She never was in any pain at the bite area, just aches.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

oddly enough they have a limes disease vaccine for dogs and had one for people but it wasn't popular enough with enough and they didn't feel they could sell enough of it to people that they could turn a profit and pulled it , that's the story i heard any way.

a friend of the family had limes disease back in 91 , he was in a wheel chair before they figured out what it was he was about 15 at the time , just didn't know back then , he made a full recovery once they treated it right.

back in 2000 I had o go to the dr and have one cut out from under my arm , i had been out squirrel hunting on a warm October day 3 days prior


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

RazrRebel - I hope your daughter feels better soon!

Interesting info on the vaccine, GreenCountyPete. One of our friends here in OR has been going through a tough time with Lyme disease. It has been hard to cure in her case.

My skin tends to get red right around the tick bite for a few days, but nothing like the "bulls-eye" pattern that is seen with Lyme disease:
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Bullseye_Lyme_Disease_Rash.jpg


These types of tweezers have worked well for us in making it easy to remove ticks that are dug-in:
http://www.truevalue.com/product/Tick-Remover-Tweezers/44635.uts

I think ours is a coleman brand, but it looks pretty much the same.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

The ticks came out here a week ago. Then it got cold and rainy and they are not so bad. 

It's not unusual for me to pull a dozen off after a walk around the yard. I get small infections where they had started to attach themselves. 

The dog gets Frontline which keeps them off him.

I am trying this product this year for ticks.
http://www.repel.com/products-and-solutions/campsite/clothing-gear.aspx
I sprayed a couple of pairs of jeans from the knees down and have only had a couple of ticks since. This might be the answer??


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I felt one for a few days after I removed it, but what I felt could have been a burn from the hair dryer that I applied very close for as long as I could stand it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

when i was young i had one on the back of my neck , my dad said light a match blow it out and touch it to it , so my mom lit a match blew it out and stuck it to my neck , i moved but the tick didn't , mom didn't fully understand the instruction.

this was the standard for many years , we cooked more to death than let go 

any way they no longer say to do this , just firmly grab the head as best you can and pull and twist 

products like the tick twister , basicaly a miniture pry bar for remving tick heads instead of nail heads the tapered opening slides over the tick head then twisting and prying action pulls the ticks head out with minimal squeezing of the body reducing the amount of tick fluid going into the wound 

I had heard some friends talking about these at camp this spring , and i think i will be getting one for my first aid kit http://www.ticktwister.com/
there are several products along this line now available


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> they always leave a terrible lesion where they bite me. This year I am not treating those wounds with Bactroban as I have in the past and I am only applying tea tree oil. I'll let you know the results of my experiment.


I usually apply the tea tree oil before removing the tick. In most cases the tick will let go and back out in two or three minutes making the removal pretty easy.


----------

